# False pregnancy or just didnt take?



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

So in April I posted about my doe who was a beetal goat asking whether she was pregnant or not, she did not come into heat after being bred by the buck,well she didn't kid so..... after 5 and a half months she dropped a lot of white liquid out of her vulva and I just checked a week ago and a tiny bit of milk coming out of one udder, it's significantly bigger that the other udder, so she didn't take I'm assuming,but then why didn't she come into heat again after that. I thought she could've gone out of season but then I read about false pregnancies, she is quite aged for an ff doe, 3 years old. She came into heat yesterday and I took her to a buck to get bred, the buck bred her 4 times whilst she was in standing heat, so now what can I do to maybe help her be pregnant, and maybe any of you could help explain why she didn't take last time after standing for the buck and being successfully bred, in all honesty I wasn't going to take her yesterday, I think there might be something wrong with her, but then maybe what happened last time was a false pregnancy and not her fault so please help someone xx, the picture is of the white fluid she was throwing and she threw a lot of that fluid all day that day after 5 and a half months of thinking she was pregnant , also anything I can give her that might be able to help her take as she was bred again yesterday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may have a uterine infectionif that is coming from her vulva. 
Does it stink or smell normal?

Or as you suggested, a false pregnancy. But her belly hasn’t grown.

Have an ultra sound done to see if you see anything in there. She may of lost the kid from within early on, but may still be in there. Just a thought.

So many things could be happening with her. Being 3 years old and has never kidded can make things complicated too.

She may have worms and or cocci, she looks quite thin. Can you get a fecal done?
How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?

Kinda wish you had waited before breeding her back, so you could remedy her discharge issue.
It could cause her not to conceive or have issues down the road with gestation.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

We're a month past that white discharge but from what I can remember, no smell. she was just acting so normal whilst it was just pouring and flushing out of her and she was walking, she didn't seem in the slightest bit fazed and one month after having the discharge she came into heat which is why I assumed false pregnancy, no ultrasounds here where I live and the weight loss is because I thought I was feeding her too much and that she was fat and that's why she's struggling to get pregnant, and I really don't want to cull, my family have said that if she comes into heat again next month, she's gone. So please someone help me out with this situation, I'm just so lost myself😭😢


----------



## StacyMichelle (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not sure about the white discharge or what it could have been, but you might want to google some info about false heats. I had two Nigerians and last fall I bred each of them when they came into standing heat - I brought the buck to their pen several times a day for a couple days until they lost interest in him. Each of them seemed to come back into heat a week after being bred! I rebred one of them (Clover) and not the other (Rose). This spring, the one that was rebred during her second heat had a kid and the one that was only bred on the first heat ended up not being pregnant at all (but she gained weight because I fed her alfalfa thinking she was pregnant, so something to be said for pregnancy testing). After Rose didn't kid, I rebred her. She again came back into heat a week later. This time I learned my lesson and rebred her again! She's due in September but I haven't done a pregnancy test. Just going to wait and see, but I think she's visibly getting bigger this time. I'm not sure what makes some of them have false heats, but it's definitely a real thing! So you might want to bring her back to the buck in a week or so if she's acting in heat again and tail-swishing or humping/being humped by other goats.

Edit: oh, I forgot to say, Clover's kidding date lined up with the second breeding. Early on day 147. So she definitely wasn't pregnant from the first breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure the discharge stuff wasn’t in her urine and have a bladder infection.
Getting a vet to help check her out may help.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

It was just that one day she dropped the discharge, all of it, not before and not after but I'll check her out for a bladder infection , I called a vet and he said that she is just dropping all the fat from inside which is good and now she will get pregnant the next time, I didn't believe it but I had no choice to. I live in the UK but I've recently moved to Pakistan for a while and there's not much healthcare for animals here so that's why I'm so stuck and lost, it's more everyone just being a doctor and giving their own homeopathic remedies and doctors who barely know what their doing, so I've come to you guys for help that maybe someone might have a clue or maybe have some healthcare skills. @toth boer goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She probably did have a cloudburst from false pregnancy. Making sure she isn't mineral deficient is key but you would have to look into what deficiencies are there and what foods can improve it.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@ksalvagno I think yes it was a cloudburst, where I am there's no medicines or nutrient foods for goats or any animal, so is there any minerals or nutrients I can get from a pharmacy and give her (human meds) she's been bred a few days ago so is it too late to give her nutrients and minerals to get pregnant and does that mean she will she have a false pregnancy again. Or can I purchase the minerals and nutrients and give them to her now and she still end up getting pregnant? Also what are the names of the minerals and nutrients I need to give, and can I give them in tablet or suspension form?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What you need to do is find out what minerals are deficient in your area. Once you find that out, then research what vegetables and herbs have those minerals in them and feed the vegetables and herbs to her. Red raspberry leaves are very good for the uterus. I'd feed her red raspberry leaves to start.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do they have cattle products there at all? If so, you can use those for goats.

It brought to clarity, you mentioned the huge discharge was one time. 
I thought she was continuing to do it. 
I do agree with cloudburst. 
She will have to clean out.

If she was bred, she may not take this time, because of this, but only time will tell.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Yes so a cloudburst is result of a false pregnancy? Could she keep having continuous false pregnancies? @toth boer goats I don't mind her coming into heat again and re breeding her, it's the fact she didn't come into heat for the full 5 months and didn't even kid , I just really don't want that again.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@toth boer goats @ksalvagno even if it was a false pregnancy, does that mean she has the ability to kid, I was terrified she was sterile and couldn't get pregnant at all, like she had problems, deficiencies I can deal with happily but that's good news that she had a child making right, she's capable of having children?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly there is the possibility she could kid. The false pregnancy doesn't cause a problem.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@ksalvagno I know that the false pregnancy doesn't cause a problem, but it means that she can ovulate and physically have a baby, and it mean she's not sterile? Like she was halfway having a baby but it died so thats a sign of not being sterile, sorry guys just need some hope right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. A false pregnancy is just that. False. Doesn't necessarily mean she is sterile though.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

I think I get it now, where I live whenever a goat doesn't kid they call her sterile and go straight to culling or giving away, and I think I'm asking incorrectly,what Im asking and trying to clarify is ;so she ovulated and produced something which is a sign of fertility so that means she's not sterile, or do sterile and infertile goats have false pregnancies as well? @ksalvagno


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't know that she ovulated. But obviously where you are, people aren't interested in giving second chances or looking further into why. Ultimately it is your decision if you want to try further to figure it out. It will certainly be harder for you with poor vet care and no knowledgeable goat owners who could guide you with what works in your area.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

There is something else that has just come to mind, that might be a key thing.... The man I bought the goat off used to give her an injection to delay estrous and stop her from coming into heat because he claimed he wanted to be of a good age before being bred, now I don't know if he used that as an excuse to cover up that she's sterile or infertile, or he was serious, but as soon as her injection finished and she came into heat straight after that, we bred her, so maybe there was a problem there, I don't know the name of the injection but it works for 3 months. @ksalvagno


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be. I guess time will tell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That may of messed her up for a while, it has to wear off and out of her system to see if she can conceive.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@happybleats , @Goatastic43 , @Goats Rock 
, @Tanya , @Jessica84 , @Boers4ever , @MellonFriend , @Moers kiko boars , any thoughts you guys think?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Biggoatlover76 where are you from? 
I supplement feed with raw vegg and fruit.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@Tanya I was born in the UK and ive come on a trip to Pakistan which turned into a year and I'm studying here now too so I decided to get some goats as I like it here, the weather and the animals, I give them fruit maybe once a week


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you get farm fresh eggs? Celery, carrots, spinach, garlic, and vinegar?


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@goathiker yes I can, I have a backyard coop so fresh eggs I can get and the rest I can purchase, how should I give it to them? Combined or single?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

For the doe, 
2 cups celery sliced in about 1/4 inch slices 
2 cups carrots slices about the same
1 cup spinach 
2 cloves garlic chopped
Toss with 2 teaspoons red wine or fruit fermented vinegar 
_cringe_ I may get backlash for this but, I've been to this type of country and know how it is.
Once she is happy eating the salad Crack a raw egg on it twice a week. Crumble the shell beside the salad and let her choose if she needs it. If she gobbles it up give it more often.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good advice given above. I also add in to a very similar recipe iron strong veggies like kale, spinach and beetroot. Fruit wise my goats love oranges and naartjies, cucumbers and even over ripe tomatoes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> There is something else that has just come to mind, that might be a key thing.... The man I bought the goat off used to give her an injection to delay estrous and stop her from coming into heat because he claimed he wanted to be of a good age before being bred, now I don't know if he used that as an excuse to cover up that she's sterile or infertile, or he was serious, but as soon as her injection finished and she came into heat straight after that, we bred her, so maybe there was a problem there, I don't know the name of the injection but it works for 3 months.


3 years isn't terribly old. Most breeders do kid them by 2, but it's far from geriatric and I've had plenty of FF around that age that came from people who didn't breed.
Prolonged use of hormones can definitely throw their system off for a while, and sometimes even permanently if it's misused (which it sounds like it was.) I'm not even sure what he would have given that prevents heat (or where he would have gotten it.) Lutalyse is used to INDUCE heat and can be given at time of breeding to try to help it take, but with such poor access to vet care I don't think you'd be able to acquire any. Better nutrition overall will help but is not likely to solve specific medical issues, though the raspberry is a good idea if you can get it. The false pregnancy does not prove either that she's fertile or infertile but I think there is a fair chance it was due to the hormones. Without quality vet care I think all you can do is feed her well and cross your fingers 😕


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> 3 years isn't terribly old. Most breeders do kid them by 2, but it's far from geriatric and I've had plenty of FF around that age that came from people who didn't breed.
> Prolonged use of hormones can definitely throw their system off for a while, and sometimes even permanently if it's misused (which it sounds like it was.) I'm not even sure what he would have given that prevents heat (or where he would have gotten it.) Lutalyse is used to INDUCE heat and can be given at time of breeding to try to help it take, but with such poor access to vet care I don't think you'd be able to acquire any. Better nutrition overall will help but is not likely to solve specific medical issues, though the raspberry is a good idea if you can get it. The false pregnancy does not prove either that she's fertile or infertile but I think there is a fair chance it was due to the hormones. Without quality vet care I think all you can do is feed her well and cross your fingers


progestogen will keep a animal from coming into heat. For us that would be CIDRs. It can also be given in a feed, most commonly used in feed lots to keep heifers from going into heat, and yes it can be in a shot as well, even a pill for us humans


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> progestogen will keep a animal from coming into heat. For us that would be CIDRs. It can also be given in a feed, most commonly used in feed lots to keep heifers from going into heat, and yes it can be in a shot as well, even a pill for us humans


Oh, I've only heard of CIDR use for AI. Doesn't seem like something that should be handed out indiscriminately! Much easier to just keep them separated.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@Wild Hearts Ranch I literally just rang the animal doctor, I wouldn't say vet because vet is experienced, but he's not far, he does the job. Anyways he said that when the doe comes into heat they do have lutalyse injections here, but one little problem, I didn't know about this sooner and I took her to the buck last week when she came into heat. So she's been bred, I hope that if she's not taken, she comes into heat again and not a cloudburst result which I had to wait 5 months for last time, I'm actually scared of false pregnancies at this point , so is the injection going to help her get pregnant? Also if there's anymore names of medicines or procedures you guys know about, tell me and I will ask the doctor, I think I've underestimated the doctors☺


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> @Wild Hearts Ranch I literally just rang the animal doctor, I wouldn't say vet because vet is experienced, but he's not far, he does the job. Anyways he said that when the doe comes into heat they do have lutalyse injections here, but one little problem, I didn't know about this sooner and I took her to the buck last week when she came into heat. So she's been bred, I hope that if she's not taken, she comes into heat again and not a cloudburst result which I had to wait 5 months for last time, I'm actually scared of false pregnancies at this point , so is the injection going to help her get pregnant? Also if there's anymore names of medicines or procedures you guys know about, tell me and I will ask the doctor, I think I've underestimated the doctors☺


Don't give her anything now - lutalyse can trigger abortion if used after breeding. The first 30 days are when they're most prone to slipping pregnancies so it's best not to give any meds during then unless necessary; just wait and see. If she doesn't come back into heat within that time I recommend running a pregnancy test. I'm not sure whether a false pregnancy could create false positive on blood test, but if you've found a relatively competent professional you might be able to have them ultrasound instead.

If she does cycle again you can give a single 2cc dose of lute at time of breeding. It won't guarantee pregnancy but can improve the odds, especially if hormone imbalance is the problem. Gonadotropin hormones are also mentioned in articles but I have no experience with them and I'd want to be sure I trusted the vet before getting into more complicated treatment like that. Lute is simple and has minimal risk.
One other thing - if at all possible I recommend leaving her with the buck for 24 hours or so rather than just a driveway date. The more times she's covered the better the odds are too. Take her as soon as she starts to show signs, even if she's not ready to stand - he'll know when she is!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One really needs to understand what each hormone actually does before giving them. Lute causes corpus luteum and it also causes the lining of the uterus to shed, which is why it’s used for aborting. It does NOT cause ovulation which is when the egg is actually released. That would be Cystorelin, the gonadorelin hormone. 
My advise? Do what goathiker said and leave the hormones alone for now. There are MANY goats that have had a false pregnancy and has successfully bred after. A blood test will test the hormone levels so will come up as positive. If you can get someone to ultrasound her. Or if you want to invest in one there are some inexpensive machines out there now. If not then unfortunately your just going to have to go with the wait and see.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> One really needs to understand what each hormone actually does before giving them. Lute causes corpus luteum and it also causes the lining of the uterus to shed, which is why it’s used for aborting. It does NOT cause ovulation which is when the egg is actually released. That would be Cystorelin, the gonadorelin hormone.
> My advise? Do what goathiker said and leave the hormones alone for now. There are MANY goats that have had a false pregnancy and has successfully bred after. A blood test will test the hormone levels so will come up as positive. If you can get someone to ultrasound her. Or if you want to invest in one there are some inexpensive machines out there now. If not then unfortunately your just going to have to go with the wait and see.


It does not cause the ovum to mature if it's not already far enough along but it can help release it if given at the right time. When they are not already pregnant the prostaglandin dissolves the CL which ceases production of progesterone, triggering ovulation. It's the same way the body does it naturally, you're just giving them a boost. Particularly helpful if cysts are the problem. I got a doe years ago who'd failed to settle and the vet had me administer this way and she took on the first breeding. I've also used it both to trigger abortion from accidental breeding and to induce labor (in does that were guaranteed full term.) Never any complications. It's the same biological process but with different results depending on timing/pregnancy status. Cystorelin appears to have a similar effect by inducing the body to produce natural lute. As I said, I have no experience with it so I don't know the difference in treatment protocol or results, alone or in combination. Lute treatment is simple.
Progesterone treatment has the opposite effect, preserving the CL, followed by a dose of lute to reverse it and induce estrus, making that the most reliable method to bring them into fertile heat at an exact date. Lute can also be used alone to synchronize cycles, it's just not as precise as combination therapy because it may take one or two additional cycles before the body produces a mature egg on time if they were not ready to ovulate when it was given. I'm going to attempt that this year for earlier kids because my does often don't cycle until late September or October on their own. It's live cover and I don't need exact timing.

They said they'll have to get rid of the doe if she doesn't take so months of trying isn't an option. If she does come back into heat and the family lets them do one more attempt there's not much to lose, and the risk is minimal when the doe has already come into heat naturally before it's given.

https://www.zoetisus.com/_locale-as...ut12001_lutalyse-technical-bulletin_final.pdf








Estrus synchronization and controlled breeding in goats using prostaglandin F(2)alpha - PubMed


Estrus synchronization in the goat employing the double injection regimen of 7.5 mg of prostaglandin F(2)alpha (Lutalyse) at each injection, resulted in 64% and 84% synchronization at first and second injections, respectively. Breeding at estrus induced by the second injection resulted in 90%...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov






http://www.avanticonsultoria.com.br/downloads/revisionsincrocabra.pdf







Synchronizing Estrus in Cattle


synchronizing estrus, cattle, EB-6123, L. R. Sprott, Bruce B. Carpenter




agrilifeextension.tamu.edu












When Should You Use Lutalyse for Goats? - Backyard Goats


In 15 years — and hundreds of goats — we’ve used Lutalyse for goats twice. As with any intervention, do your research, consult your veterinarian, and evaluate the risk.




backyardgoats.iamcountryside.com






Viewing a thread - Lutalyse




https://www.bi-vetmedica.com/species/cattle/products/cystorelin.html


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Well if she comes into heat again next month should I get her bred again? And is it common for goats to have continuous false pregnancies. Like she's already had one, so is it possible for her to have another one this time?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. It isn't normal to have multiple false pregnancies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can you purchase alfalfa pellets, or a grass in the alfalfa family? It has the female, estrogen , in it. It could help increase her fertility. No guarantees, but @goathiker has a really good diet with protien (egg) to help your doe.
A cloudburst is a irregular reaction to the chemicals she was receiving and the sperm. It reacted like a spermicide and created the fluid to be rejected. 
Since you have already bred her, watch her to see how she does. Watch for growth, and possible movement on her right side. The rumen( stomach) moves to the left of the doe. 
If you can purchase or make elecrtrolytes,I would be give her some on a weekly basis. 
Keep us posted.how she is doing
Shes a lovely doe. I dont blame you for wanting to keep her!🥰


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> Well if she comes into heat again next month should I get her bred again? And is it common for goats to have continuous false pregnancies. Like she's already had one, so is it possible for her to have another one this time?


Nothing is impossible but I wouldn't expect it. Hopefully having the hormones out of her system will be enough. 
There's no noticeable kid movement until 3 1/2-4 months, so if you are able to run a pregnancy test I recommend that to be sure, at least 30 days after breeding. Hope she does take 🤞


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

If she doesn't come into heat again next month shall I just assume she's pregnant, I mean if a false pregnancy is likely not to happen as the hormones have cleared out of her


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone happen to know what this is, they eat this happily but I have no clue what it is, and if it's even ok for them to eat it, haven't heard good things about it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

*Lantana* is a genus of flowering plants in the verbena family, Verbenaceae. They are native to the tropical Americas, and were introduced to the Old World tropics. Many species are invasive weeds. The flowers are visited by butterflies and Hummingbirds. All species of *Lantana* are *toxic* to cattle, *goats*, sheep, and humans. 

The plant above is a variety of Lantana.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

That is lantana. I have it on my property. The goats occasionally eat it but it gives them diarrhea. I’d not let the goats eat it .


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> If she doesn't come into heat again next month shall I just assume she's pregnant, I mean if a false pregnancy is likely not to happen as the hormones have cleared out of her


No, don't assume. It's likely but not a guarantee. Testing is the best way to be sure. 

Agree on the lantana. Goats are more tolerant to toxins than a lot of other animals which is probably why they haven't gotten sick yet, but there's no telling how much is too much. Safer to keep them away. If you have other greenery they can access without reaching that we can try to identify it for you. Or you can cut stuff that is safe to give them if it's all mixed together. Fresh eats are good, even if it's only supplemental. 
I'm also jealous that it grows so well there! It's one of my favorite ornamentals but only grows as a small annual here. I didn't even know it could get that big! If I ever get my greenhouse built...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can you purchase alfalfa pellets, or a grass in the alfalfa family?


FYI alfalfa isn't a grass, it's legume, like peas. They're considered forbs which are herbaceous dicots. Grasses are monocots. I don't think any other legumes are usually hayed in high quantities - clover and trefoil (poor man's alfalfa) are sometimes added to grass fields but have poor yield. It's possible there are other options in that part of the world, but from a quick Google it looks like most of their hay is imported.

@Biggoatlover76 I follow a horse rescue in Egypt - I know it's not exactly the same environment, but they might have some general idea of common feed types in the region if you'd like me to ask.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@Wild Hearts Ranch this lantana plant is massively grown here, it's managed to get every where, there's so much of it, it's all the eye can see, we have like jungles here, a lot of them , all kinds of trees , we used to cut them and bring them home for them to eat but 
Nowadays like the rest of the neighborhood we just open them and let them go for a wander whilst we go with them, they eat all sorts of grass, my goats are rather tall so they break the trees that are growing and ruin them (whoopsies). But there is A LOT of trees here, of all sorts, I enjoy climbing the trees to feed them to be honest , but yes this lantana plant has grown way too much, and it's affecting livestock because it's all they eat, if I'm being honest we don't know how to kill it off. It's ruined one of the jungles we own, there's thousands of trees I used to cut and feed the goats from there but this plant just ruins everything, no pathway left, it's grown taller than me, and it's yet growing everywhere, so there's no way to escape it and not feed it to my goats, unless I keep them home and bring the tree leaves to them, as I used to do. I think maybe it's the country, like there's a lot of natural produce here for animals, when I take them out to go for a wander , everyone else's goats be out too, they have their playdates then I bring them home, they're terrified of the buffalos and the cows😂


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> @Wild Hearts Ranch this lantana plant is massively grown here, it's managed to get every where, there's so much of it, it's all the eye can see, we have like jungles here, a lot of them , all kinds of trees , we used to cut them and bring them home for them to eat but
> Nowadays like the rest of the neighborhood we just open them and let them go for a wander whilst we go with them, they eat all sorts of grass, my goats are rather tall so they break the trees that are growing and ruin them (whoopsies). But there is A LOT of trees here, of all sorts, I enjoy climbing the trees to feed them to be honest , but yes this lantana plant has grown way too much, and it's affecting livestock because it's all they eat, if I'm being honest we don't know how to kill it off. It's ruined one of the jungles we own, there's thousands of trees I used to cut and feed the goats from there but this plant just ruins everything, no pathway left, it's grown taller than me, and it's yet growing everywhere, so there's no way to escape it and not feed it to my goats, unless I keep them home and bring the tree leaves to them, as I used to do. I think maybe it's the country, like there's a lot of natural produce here for animals, when I take them out to go for a wander , everyone else's goats be out too, they have their playdates then I bring them home, they're terrified of the buffalos and the cows😂


Man, I wish I could do that here! It kills me driving by so much lush growth everywhere in empty lots or unused fields. Such a waste. But yeah, an abundance of toxic plants really puts a damper on that. If the lantana is unavoidable I do think you'll have to go back to cutting it for them so you can make sure they only eat what's safe. Some toxins can affect fertility too, even if it's minor enough that you aren't seeing symptoms. Maybe get a goat cart so they can pull it back themselves


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

So I have 4 goats, 2 came into standing heat together last month ( one of them being the false pregnancy one) and I took them to see the buck and got them bred, and now the one who this discussion is about is a bully to her normally, but in this last week it's just extreme, like she just hits her and follows her to hit her when she's not even in her way, it's like she does it for pleasure. The second doe who's being hurt has had babies before so I think if she does get pregnant she won't last pregnant for long💀 maybe being bred has changed them both, I don't know


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pregnancy can change their behavior.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> So I have 4 goats, 2 came into standing heat together last month ( one of them being the false pregnancy one) and I took them to see the buck and got them bred, and now the one who this discussion is about is a bully to her normally, but in this last week it's just extreme, like she just hits her and follows her to hit her when she's not even in her way, it's like she does it for pleasure. The second doe who's being hurt has had babies before so I think if she does get pregnant she won't last pregnant for long💀 maybe being bred has changed them both, I don't know


I've never had any get nastier when they're bred that I've noticed, but I had one who was always a bully that I'm pretty sure caused another doe to kid prematurely and I lost all three babies. The other left as soon as hers were weaned - bullies get a one way ticket out of here; not worth the risk to others. I know you won't want to sell that one if she is finally pregnant though - is there any way you could separate them when you aren't there to supervise? There's a good chance she'll get even worse after kidding since she'll be protective of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

I find it so weird how she's giving milk out of one udder😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats only have one udder.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Biggoatlover76 said:


> I find it so weird how she's giving milk out of one udder😂


When they start lactating without a normal kidding - often when they deliver prematurely or are precocious, and I'm assuming in this situation - the production isn't the same as it usually would be; less volume and/or only one side producing. As long as the other side doesn't seem painful, hot, swollen, etc it's nothing to worry about. If she does end up being pregnant you'll want to dry her off so her body can focus its energy on growing babies.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@ksalvagno I meant one side of her udder, and how do I dry her off?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't milk it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Milk her some if she gets too tight.
Keep an eye on that to prevent mastitis.


----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

It's been a full month since she's been bred, and she hasn't come into heat so that's a good sign right. She's been enclosed with the buck so should I assume she's taken?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like she has, especially if it has been 30 days.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)




----------



## Biggoatlover76 (9 mo ago)

@The Goat bless you xx


----------

